# Kitchen Cabinet Painting In Orlando Fl



## Repaint Florida

I just wanted to share my system on cabinets painting

Now before you start beating my post to death i fully understand this might not work for you and we also use other methods this just seems to be the most popular one with HO

*Our sprayer*








*Our gun*








*Our hangers*








*Spray Shop*








*Preferred paint *








*numbering doors*








a few pic of our work
































this is just a few steps involved and i'll try to follow up with prep work, the way we number doors, paint the frames and most important selling the job

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-hE5oS4ahE

if you have any questions i'll be happy to answer them 

.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Cool thanks. 

Where do you put the door numbers when you paint them? I put them in the hinge hole with a piece of tape over them. 

What kind of sprayer is that?


----------



## Lambrecht

Is the dry time with that dark red color longer that what you have experienced with the lighter colors. I have sprayed a ton of Breakthrough in lighter colors and only once with their stock color Wrought Iron black and it took forever for it to dry. Just wondering if mixed darks are the same with prolonged drying times. The lighter color drying times can't be beat. I have removed, sprayed, and re-installed the same day with the lighter colors. I like your set-up. It looks like your could spray a lot in a short time.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Jmayspaint said:


> Cool thanks.
> 
> Where do you put the door numbers when you paint them? I put them in the hinge hole with a piece of tape over them.
> 
> What kind of sprayer is that?


We start left to right beginning on the top
first door T-1 second door T-2
them A for top hing B second C third (if required)

the tape you see is just on the job when it's back at shop we use perment marker in hole with tape over it

each hings goes into a baggie marked to location this way each hing goes back in place with minimum adjustment

Sprayer is a Binks Comet 4/12 air assisted with a binks AA1500 gun
not a cheap set up but we paint 8-10 cabinets a months so it's paid itself off 
a few times

may i add that my local PPG has a great repair shop that's a big help and they have helped me alot with maintaining it which is super low maintenance

i'll try to post more detail pic this week

...


----------



## Repaint Florida

Lambrecht said:


> Is the dry time with that dark red color longer that what you have experienced with the lighter colors. I have sprayed a ton of Breakthrough in lighter colors and only once with their stock color Wrought Iron black and it took forever for it to dry. Just wondering if mixed darks are the same with prolonged drying times. The lighter color drying times can't be beat. I have removed, sprayed, and re-installed the same day with the lighter colors. I like your set-up. It looks like your could spray a lot in a short time.


Your right some colors take a little longer but we're usually working on two set at a time

spray one color, clean machine and spray next color

we can do 4-5 set in a day if needed at shop 2 coats including prep with 2 painters and 1 sprayer

Breakthrough is amazing we use it in occupied office repaint for doors & frames as the fast dry is great


----------



## cardwizzard

Very nice indeed!!

Looking forward to reading your sales techniques also. You seem to have a great system, thks for sharing.

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Delta Painting

I like the system you have pretty much the same as ours.. Looks good!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I want a set up like that. I had one many years ago but never used it, I gave it away, I wish now I held onto it.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

What do you do about the holes in the doors from the hooks after the doors are painted. I don't paint cabinets, but a sprayers is hopefully doing to be my next big purchase.


----------



## Danahy

I'm impressed. Sweet setup. I like how the door doesn't move when u spray it, then twists around easily for the other side.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Danahy said:


> I'm impressed. Sweet setup. I like how the door doesn't move when u spray it, then twists around easily for the other side.


Part of that's the sprayer ... it's perfect for Painting furniture and cabinets
Also the metal hangers are the best they hold the weight and they don't break 
like the wood hangers

One goods Secret is every now and then a little glue right at the swivel on the top of the hanger to stiffen it up a little bit ... that way you can move it but it don't just freely move


----------



## Repaint Florida

Pete the Painter said:


> What do you do about the holes in the doors from the hooks after the doors are painted. I don't paint cabinets, but a sprayers is hopefully doing to be my next big purchase.


The holes go on the top of the cabinet door on the top cabinets
and on the bottom of the cabinet door on the bottom cabinets
you'll never see them but we still use spackling to fill it in and touch up


----------



## Bender

How big of a compressor? And how hard is it to clean up?


----------



## Hines Painting

Looks like a sweet setup. I'd love to hear how you bid the cabinets. Not so much the price, but just the method. I'm trying to nail down a good way.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Bender said:


> How big of a compressor? And how hard is it to clean up?


We use a 30 gal most of the time in field and super easy to clean


----------



## Repaint Florida

Hines Painting said:


> Looks like a sweet setup. I'd love to hear how you bid the cabinets. Not so much the price, but just the method. I'm trying to nail down a good way.


As far as price
per door ( we rate them 3 sizes ) drawers front ( size )
profile of doors, finish on doors makes a difference too

being space is valuable in cabinets the box part matches the door pretty good so if you bid the doors right you have money in it for the base

of course a lot of thing come into play but thats the basic starting point


----------



## Repaint Florida

cardwizzard said:


> Very nice indeed!!
> 
> Looking forward to reading your sales techniques also. You seem to have a great system, thks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


With all the talk about cabinets painting lately i thought i would share what has worked for me

i know PT is a tough bunch to please so this may not work for you but it's helped me so if you like it hit the thanks button
and if not sorry for wasting your time

in my opinion one of the biggest thing to happen in the last 15 years was kitchen remodels ... seems when times where good every HO wanted to remodel kitchens & bath. It was the hottest thing to do back then, stainless steel appliances, granite countertops and new cabinets stained dark

now 10 years later everyone loves their kitchen except their cabinets color so here in Central Fl the "new" thing is to paint them with white being the 1 st choice

So what has been the best way for be to tap into this market? 

Buying a mailing list, not just a list of household with income of $$$ but being i have a warehouse in a industrial area i have a few cabinet manufacturers, install shop in my area and i bought a mailing list from them of past customers from 8 -12 years ago. 

The perfect customer ... cabinets are still good, there are happy with their kitchen and don't want to go through a remodel but want to bring it up to date and painting is perfect for them ... for a couple of grand they get a new look without the hassle of a full remodel

with this list it's been easy for me to sell 8-10 jobs a month and growing fast
it's been the best mailing list i ever bought

i'll have to admit i had a relationship with the cabinet shops for a long time so getting the list was easy, if their installer damaged walls they would call me, if i needed a door repaired or hinges - bumpers i knew who to go too, if a ho was looking for cabinets i sent them their ... we refered each other out for years but check with some of you older cabinet shops in your area and see if they will sell you a list
so now we both have


----------



## cardwizzard

Great idea that I'd never thought of. The simple ones are always the best. 

Every so often PT throws up a lovely little nugget, this is one of them moments!!


Thanks a mill.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Repaint Florida said:


> With all the talk about cabinets painting lately i thought i would share what has worked for me
> 
> i know PT is a tough bunch to please so this may not work for you but it's helped me so if you like it hit the thanks button
> and if not sorry for wasting your time
> 
> in my opinion one of the biggest thing to happen in the last 15 years was kitchen remodels ... seems when times where good every HO wanted to remodel kitchens & bath. It was the hottest thing to do back then, stainless steel appliances, granite countertops and new cabinets stained dark
> 
> now 10 years later everyone loves their kitchen except their cabinets color so here in Central Fl the "new" thing is to paint them with white being the 1 st choice
> 
> So what has been the best way for be to tap into this market?
> 
> Buying a mailing list, not just a list of household with income of $$$ but being i have a warehouse in a industrial area i have a few cabinet manufacturers, install shop in my area and i bought a mailing list from them of past customers from 8 -12 years ago.
> 
> The perfect customer ... cabinets are still good, there are happy with their kitchen and don't want to go through a remodel but want to bring it up to date and painting is perfect for them ... for a couple of grand they get a new look without the hassle of a full remodel
> 
> with this list it's been easy for me to sell 8-10 jobs a month and growing fast
> it's been the best mailing list i ever bought
> 
> i'll have to admit i had a relationship with the cabinet shops for a long time so getting the list was easy, if their installer damaged walls they would call me, if i needed a door repaired or hinges - bumpers i knew who to go too, if a ho was looking for cabinets i sent them their ... we refered each other out for years but check with some of you older cabinet shops in your area and see if they will sell you a list
> so now we both have
> 
> View attachment 35729


I love out of the box marketing strategies! Good job Jeff, that's an easy yet awesome idea I would never thought of doing. :notworthy:


----------



## Phinnster

Hey repaint
Great work 

Do u charge per opening ?
Any more insight on bidding would be great


----------



## Lambrecht

Where did you buy those hangers. They look heavy duty and able to stand up to the abuses of a painter. Mainly interested in the metal one in you first pic with the hanging door.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Lambrecht said:


> Where did you buy those hangers. They look heavy duty and able to stand up to the abuses of a painter. Mainly interested in the metal one in you first pic with the hanging door.


ikea, it a great store here is a link to them don't know if you can but them online 

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20219719/?query=202.197.19

they are great :thumbup:


----------



## Danahy

RPF - thanks for the hanger link. We have an ikea near by. Are you willing to elaborate alittle more about the gun and settings?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Repaint Florida said:


> The holes go on the top of the cabinet door on the top cabinets
> and on the bottom of the cabinet door on the bottom cabinets
> you'll never see them but we still use spackling to fill it in and touch up


Thanks. I kind of figured that the holes would not be seen on the top cabinets, but I could not figure out how you would hide them on the bottom cabinets. It never occurred to me that the holes would be on the bottom of the door.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Danahy said:


> RPF - thanks for the hanger link. We have an ikea near by. Are you willing to elaborate alittle more about the gun and settings?


i'll help anyway i can just working on estimates tonight but will post more when i can

the same sprayer is listed on ebay the seller live in my area
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BINKS-COMET...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d5d2dd5e

i'll post more info later


----------



## MikeCalifornia

What kind of compressor runs that blinks setup


----------



## Hines Painting

MikeCalifornia said:


> What kind of compressor runs that blinks setup


I think it needs a stand alone compressor. He said earlier he uses a 30 gallon for field work.


----------



## Repaint Florida

ok so let me see if i can help ... 

air assisted pumps are great for fine finish like cabinets, front doors, furniture 

we even used it this week to spray a pool enclosures

mine is the Binks Comet 4/12 with binks AA1500 gun

very light weight and can be use on cart or wall mount

at the shop we have a 60 gal air compressor plumbed throughout the warehouse and mount the sprayer on the wall

in the field we use a 30 gal compressor

As far as setting the air to gun we usually start at 10 PSI and go from there, of course the material make the difference and 30 to 40 PSI at the pump
with this being a dedicated air assisted no electrical sparks at pump as the compressor is outside building at shop and in field you're good with a long air hose

if you've never used a dedicated air assisted spray your missing out and 1 thing i would to point out is this week we sprayed a pool cage ( small ) and using a airless with a ff tip we would use 8 - 10 gal but using the binks we used 4 gal with winds at 10 to 15 ( been windy here this week ) 

BTW i just pick this spray up in Sept so i am still learning

my spray guys been using it and i never really checked it out as i have been out of the bucket for years now but i sprayed a few cabinets 3 weeks ago and can't get enough of it ... i been spraying while he watches me because it's so  cool spraying such a nice finish

my goal this weekend is to pick up two digital air regulators and start a chart of setting for air & fluid setting for different paints to track


----------



## Hines Painting

Do you think, besides being lighter, that the binks unit has any advantages over the Graco Finshpros or the Titan multifinish?


----------



## Repaint Florida

Hines Painting said:


> Do you think, besides being lighter, that the binks unit has any advantages over the Graco Finshpros or the Titan multifinish?


Never used them before but my understanding is both of them are a airless with a small air compressor added to help atomization the air

something like paint & primer in one ...

the binks is a dedicated air assisted sprayer ... only powered by air
very controlled spraying 

would like to hear from anyone who has used the graco or titan and how it works


----------



## Hines Painting

Repaint Florida said:


> Never used them before but my understanding is both of them are a airless with a small air compressor added to help atomization the air
> 
> something like paint & primer in one ...
> 
> the binks is a dedicated air assisted sprayer ... only powered by air
> very controlled spraying
> 
> would like to hear from anyone who has used the graco or titan and how it works


What pushes the paint?


----------



## Repaint Florida

Hines Painting said:


> What pushes the paint?


air ... i'll take close up pic tomorrow


----------



## Hines Painting

So its an air-assisted air driven airless.

What a mouthful.


----------



## Damon T

What a fantastic thread Repaint Florida! Very generous of you. When you say you guys use breakthrough in offices etc for doors and trim on repaint is that still spray or are you having success with other application methods as well, and if so what? Are you using the Ppg extender in the breakthrough? Thanks again for a great post!


----------



## Danahy

I can usually tune my 6 stage turbine to come out light, but that door you sprayed looked like it didn't move an inch. That's the cats a$$


----------



## cardwizzard

I agree great thread.

Would it be possible to show your method for doing the frame/carcass of the kitchen?

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Hines Painting said:


> What pushes the paint?


Air from the compressor pushes the piston on the pump. It also supplies the air to the gun.

Graco makes set-ups like Binks, they are called the Merkur line. Ratio pumps run off compressors.


----------



## DrakeB

Keep in mind that, depending on how the aforementioned cabinet companies obtain their customer information, it could well be illegal to sell it. I'd be very careful before asking for customer lists about how that data was obtained and whether the customers agreed to it being sold/given away. Could land both you and the cabinet company in very hot water if someone found out.


----------



## Lambrecht

Woodford said:


> Keep in mind that, depending on how the aforementioned cabinet companies obtain their customer information, it could well be illegal to sell it. I'd be very careful before asking for customer lists about how that data was obtained and whether the customers agreed to it being sold/given away. Could land both you and the cabinet company in very hot water if someone found out.


 Good point. Maybe one of the Mods should edit that post out to cover his azz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaint Florida

Woodford said:


> Keep in mind that, depending on how the aforementioned cabinet companies obtain their customer information, it could well be illegal to sell it. I'd be very careful before asking for customer lists about how that data was obtained and whether the customers agreed to it being sold/given away. Could land both you and the cabinet company in very hot water if someone found out.


The list come from home shows where customer signed up 
They agreed to be contacted by different trades, kind a like when you go to Home Depot and have them install your kitchen they sub it out to the cabinet guy and the plumber, electrician ect

But you do make a very very good point ...
believe it or not there's more restrictions on the email addresses then there are postal addresses


----------



## DrakeB

Repaint Florida said:


> The list come from home shows where customer signed up
> They agreed to be contacted by different trades, kind a like when you go to Home Depot and have them install your kitchen they sub it out to the cabinet guy and the plumber, electrician ect
> 
> But you do make a very very good point ...
> believe it or not there's more restrictions on the email addresses then there are postal addresses


I'm glad you've got your bases covered there- I figured you did, was more worried about the other people who might look into doing this.


----------



## Damon T

Hey man I still wanna hear about applying breakthrough in the field on repaints. ;-)
One downside is we primarily use BM so we would need to match most colors which adds a step and a chance of problems. 
Thanks


----------



## Repaint Florida

Damon T said:


> Hey man I still wanna hear about applying breakthrough in the field on repaints. ;-)
> One downside is we primarily use BM so we would need to match most colors which adds a step and a chance of problems.
> Thanks


i'll try to add some pic's and a few tips this weekend when i have time


----------



## Repaint Florida

Damon T said:


> What a fantastic thread Repaint Florida! Very generous of you. When you say you guys use breakthrough in offices etc for doors and trim on repaint is that still spray or are you having success with other application methods as well, and if so what? Are you using the Ppg extender in the breakthrough? Thanks again for a great post!


Damon: 
We had a Truly Nolen Pest Control main office to paint in Orlando for after hour work. They had a flood so we ended up working Thur & Fri with them open with about 30 people and the VP office being upstairs we needed a fast drying paint for hollow metal door & windows frames

Breakthrought was perfect , dries super fast and bonds to about anything. All these where hand sanded and brushed & rolled. We've used this paint so much that my crew has it down to a beautiful finish with no extender . Could only find a few pic i"ll post more later
















Being it's interior / exterior we use it painting metal door on warehouse office because it can be closed quickly which is great as we have to have security standing by as long as the door is open. It's really a great paint once your used to it


----------



## Bender

What would stop me from buying an air assisted gun and hook it up to my graco 695 and a small air compressor?


----------



## Bender

And what about millage? I've used conventionals and HVLP's for all sorts of metal, but it would seem to me on cabinets you are only putting down a few mills at most? Which makes me wonder how well it will hold up. How well it will wear.


----------



## Bender

What about filtering the material?


----------



## Bender

Are you using an air dryer? I guess it wouldn't matter for water based finishes.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Bender said:


> What would stop me from buying an air assisted gun and hook it up to my graco 695 and a small air compressor?


Here is pic of my gun ... binks AA1500

















the red line is air
yellow line is paint

and pic of sprayer Binks Comet 4/12

















Hope pictures helps answer your question 

i do know the aa sprayer works great for my needs and was worth the investment

being i have a few airless
2 each speedflo 6900
1 graco MX 1595
1 Titan 550
2 each 440
1 Titan hi 640
1 3800 hvlp
1 9100 hvlp

adding one more sprayer was no big deal for me, as i've said before having a warehouse allows me the room

out of all my sprayers the binks comet is the best finish sprayer :thumbup:
and worth it 100%

it's not a everyday - paint anything sprayer but when it comes to fine finish painting it's great to have

i'll try to answer your other questions today ... gotta make a quick run first


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

How do transport the doors, draws without marring the finish. Great thread RPF very nice work as always .


----------



## wje

thinkpainting/nick said:


> How do transport the doors, draws without marring the finish. Great thread RPF very nice work as always .


We used to bubble wrap all the doors. It was fairly costly so I asked a buddy of mine whose family owns a kitchen company to save all the packing materials they normally throw out. It's the packing cardboard you have probably seen new kitchens wrapped in.


----------



## Danahy

We had a bunch of moving blankets but the always seem To go missing after a while. Switched to the low end white floor under padding, then reuse it


----------



## slinger58

thinkpainting/nick said:


> How do transport the doors, draws without marring the finish. Great thread RPF very nice work as always .


That's what I always hated about doing cab doors offsite. Cab doors that are dry to touch but still a little "green" will weld themselves to whatever touches them during transport if there is enough compression.

Painted onsite is my preferred method if at all possible.


----------



## Repaint Florida

thinkpainting/nick said:


> How do transport the doors, draws without marring the finish. Great thread RPF very nice work as always .


Thanks Nick that mean a lot coming from you 

Wax paper ... a few years ago we painted over 15,000 doors 
yes 15,000 doors for the big mouse for a new hotel

the door were shipped to a warehouse close by mine and we would unwrap them from pallets, line them row after row down the warehouse in a ziz zig 
using wood at the top to hold them 

use would separate the rh from lh, colors, some split color and then spray paint them

the next day we would load then back on pallets again left hand / right hand / color/ room and put wax paper between them and with the full weight of a pallet full of door being stack on each other they would never stick as long as there was wax paper

if the paper missing and the doors were paint on paint you would ruin the door .... we would average 500 doors a day with 4 labors and 1 painter with me coming around 1:00 pm


there you go my tip of the month ... wax paper :thumbsup: order you a roll of brown wax paper, add a table and wrap the doors


----------



## Repaint Florida

slinger58 said:


> That's what I always hated about doing cab doors offsite. Cab doors that are dry to touch but still a little "green" will weld themselves to whatever touches them during transport if there is enough compression.
> 
> Painted onsite is my preferred method if at all possible.


try the wax paper ...


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Repaint Florida said:


> Thanks Nick that mean a lot coming from you
> 
> Wax paper ... a few years ago we painted over 15,000 doors
> yes 15,000 doors for the big mouse for a new hotel
> 
> the door were shipped to a warehouse close by mine and we would unwrap them from pallets, line them row after row down the warehouse in a ziz zig
> using wood at the top to hold them
> 
> use would separate the rh from lh, colors, some split color and then spray paint them
> 
> the next day we would load then back on pallets again left hand / right hand / color/ room and put wax paper between them and with the full weight of a pallet full of door being stack on each other they would never stick as long as there was wax paper
> if the paper missing and the doors were paint on paint you would ruin the door .... we would average 500 doors a day with 4 labors and 1 painter with me coming around 1:00 pm
> 
> Breakthrough doesn't have a sticking problem but we still wrap with wax paper to protect them
> 
> there you go my tip of month ... wax paper :thumbsup: order you a roll of brown wax paper, add a table and wrap the doors
> 
> View attachment 37433


 I just passed on a cabinet job because I had to transport the doors, draws etc. Thanks for the wax paper tip I'll have to try it.


----------



## Repaint Florida

we lay a drop down, put the wrapped doors down then another drop as the will slide with wax on wax. i'll try to find pic to post


----------



## Damon T

Repaint Florida said:


> Damon:
> 
> We had a Truly Nolen Pest Control main office to paint in Orlando for after hour work. They had a flood so we ended up working Thur & Fri with them open with about 30 people and the VP office being upstairs we needed a fast drying paint for hollow metal door & windows frames
> 
> 
> 
> Breakthrought was perfect , dries super fast and bonds to about anything. All these where hand sanded and brushed & rolled. We've used this paint so much that my crew has it down to a beautiful finish with no extender . Could only find a few pic i"ll post more later
> 
> View attachment 37049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being it's interior / exterior we use it painting metal door on warehouse office because it can be closed quickly which is great as we have to have security standing by as long as the door is open. It's really a great paint once your used to it



Thanks for the reply!!
Our local dealer insists it can't be brushed or rolled. Shows you what they know. 
How do you deal with colors? Give them a Ppg deck or just match everything? 
Thanks again


----------



## Repaint Florida

a few more pic's of a home in Kissimmee, Fl

























after 39 years in the painting trade i think i love painting cabinets the best ...

Sorry don't want to bore you with cabinets painting but i just can't get enough of it :thumbup:


----------



## wje

Repaint Florida said:


> a few more pic's of a home in Kissimmee, Fl after 39 years in the painting trade i think i love painting cabinets the best ... Sorry don't want to bore you with cabinets painting but i just can't get enough of it :thumbup:


Me to. We are on a tear with them right now. I'm doing up all kinds of samples for different styles of doors


----------



## BPC

Cabinets are booming here as well.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Some new ones, sure love painting cabinets :thumbup:


Before









After


----------



## readytoofire

Very nice! My favorite solution is SW Oil Preprite and Oil Pro Classic.


----------



## CRS

Nice rig... super results. I have also seen great results with the graco air assist airless using double orfice "fine finish" tips. For your controlled conditions your system would be better. However for portability and versatility for feild use, you contractors might want to consider the graco air assisted airless, titan has a version as well but I am not that familiar with that brand.

Great work! I wish you all the best of success!


----------



## ogre

Very nice. Are you still using breakthrough? I have a few cabinet jobs coming up. I use breakthrough and cabinet coat on cabinet jobs, but i don't do them all the time. Do you find breakthrough to be the best option for cabinets.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Been in cabinet slump lol still getting calls but getting beat on lots of inexperienced guys bidding stupid as usual .


----------



## Repaint Florida

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Been in cabinet slump lol still getting calls but getting beat on lots of inexperienced guys bidding stupid as usual .


same here in Orlando, while we're still doing 4-6 a month thats down quite a bit 
for us


----------



## Repaint Florida

ogre said:


> Very nice. Are you still using breakthrough? I have a few cabinet jobs coming up. I use breakthrough and cabinet coat on cabinet jobs, but i don't do them all the time. Do you find breakthrough to be the best option for cabinets.


For me YES, i love breakthrough :thumbup:
It definitely has a learning curve but the fast dry time, bonds to anything, great price and beautiful finish is amazing

i'll try to post tomorrow a few tips on using it


----------



## Repaint Florida

i took a lot of pictures trying to document each step of painting these cabinets,
from how we number door, place hinges in label baggies, prep, roller used on frames, air setting on sprayer, reinstalling doors, ect

i'll try to post step by step this week if anyone wants to see it, seem everyone has questions about cabinets

and please share your way too ... i like see how other painter work 

Before









After








like placing hinges in baggies with door number and "A" for top hinge "B" for middle "C" for bottom 
all hinges go back to exact place for minimum adjustment 









and installing pull handles ( my 13 year old nephew in pic ) the easy way


----------



## Damon T

Thanks Repaint! You da man!


----------



## Hines Painting

What template/jig are you using for the pull handles? And how long would you say it takes to install pull handles? Average time per piece I guess?


----------



## Repaint Florida

Hines Painting said:


> What template/jig are you using for the pull handles? And how long would you say it takes to install pull handles? Average time per piece I guess?


Try this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Liberty-Cabinet-and-Drawer-Installation-Template-AN0191C-G-Q1/202200665

the doors are easy ... maybe 3-4 minutes per door includes drill & install pull
( we don't take a pencil and mark the door
we find the right holes we're using on the jig and pre-dill using the size bit needed then all we have to do is place the jig on door, drill thru jig and move to next door, not marking needed )

the jig fit on corner, drill move to next door

the drawers a little longer because of the differents sizes 

best $8.00 you'll ever spent :thumbup:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

The fact that you're using that jig on freshly painted doors is a testament to the dry & cure-time of Breakthrough. Kitchen looks great.


----------



## Repaint Florida

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> The fact that you're using that jig on freshly painted doors is a testament to the dry & cure-time of Breakthrough. Kitchen looks great.


Breakthrough is truly amazing look at this video of a volleyball i painted with it

not the best video but you get the point of how good it bonds, bends and holds up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siWlHDHUiWQ


.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Damon here's the whizz we're using with good results
i personally haven't used them but my crew loves them

But being a pt baller  i'll throws some whites on, grab a brush and roller and get dirty the next job just to test them

but i can tell you this i am involved in giving PPG / Porter Paints local feedback on cabinet painting with breakthrough as the amount and results of the work we are doing 

i know some are having trouble with the fast dry, rolling it, ect but seems my crew has nailed it

feel free to ask any questions as i am more that happy to help









sorry couldn't flip the pic

PS ... painting cabinets is like bass fishing i just can't get enough


----------



## Damon T

Thanks! Cabinet painting for me is a love / hate thing. I always want to do a better job and want to improve my systems and techniques. Sometimes it's a pain and sometimes easier. 
I need to get a spray shop before pushing them again. Part of me would be fine focusing on interiors year-round. 
On the rollers should I assume you're not tipping off / back-brushing?


----------



## Damon T

Also do you always use satin? Do you blend the satin and gloss? Ever use the gloss on cabinets? Any differences in application?


----------



## Repaint Florida

satin 100 % 
in Florida i have no problem selling it 

Damon do you mind me calling calling you? or you can call me

how are you painting cabinets? spray on site? rolling ? off site ?

i'll be happy to talk to you person to person if you want

.


----------



## Damon T

I sent you a pm RF


----------



## Jazz_Painter

Great thread RF, I raise you my hat for all the sharing!

Two questions : You said your crew really understand how to apply the product even though it can be difficult. Do you have any advice on the techniques they use?

As for the sprayer how do you find it's superior to your HVLPs?

Oh yeah and I second the motion of asking you how you do the inside frames of the cabinets.
Thank you so much again!


----------



## Hines Painting

how many of you pull the drawer fronts when they are stapled on? I usually do when they are screwed, but have been debating if it is worth it with stapled as well.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Hines Painting said:


> how many of you pull the drawer fronts when they are stapled on? I usually do when they are screwed, but have been debating if it is worth it with stapled as well.


We did two cabinets jobs last week and 1 had the staples 
we just take the whole drawer to shop, cover & spray

Big pita but we found if the have staples a lot of the time it's glued too

i have 2 more set next week :thumbup: and 3 to bid this week

as i said i am working on website for cabinet painting only ... good money maker while it's hot


----------



## Hines Painting

Repaint Florida said:


> We did two cabinets jobs last week and 1 had the staples
> we just take the whole drawer to shop, cover & spray
> 
> Big pita but we found if the have staples a lot of the time it's glued too
> 
> i have 2 more set next week :thumbup: and 3 to bid this week
> 
> as i said i am working on website for cabinet painting only ... good money maker while it's hot


Do you think it would be better to just finish the drawer fronts on site when they are stapled? Just brush/roll with the frames?

I just looked at a set over the weekend that had 25 doors and *21* drawers! All stapled. I'm working on plans to build a collapsible spray booth in my garage so I can take them off site, but 21 drawers feels like it would be insane to transport while still attached to the actual drawer.


----------



## slinger58

JMHO, it's pretty easy to mask the drawer box from the face. Around here they usually shoot some brads in the face,so I'd rather have the face already attached.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Hines Painting said:


> Do you think it would be better to just finish the drawer fronts on site when they are stapled? Just brush/roll with the frames?
> 
> I just looked at a set over the weekend that had 25 doors and *21* drawers! All stapled. I'm working on plans to build a collapsible spray booth in my garage so I can take them off site, but 21 drawers feels like it would be insane to transport while still attached to the actual drawer.


My biggest plus is that we have a spray shop, box truck and that's what i sell to HO 

but your right transporting 21 drawers is a pita , takes time , would brush / roll in that case without box truck


----------



## Damon T

RF did you find the type of roller naps your guys prefer for breakthrough on frames? I know you said they were 1/4"


----------



## Hines Painting

Damon T said:


> RF did you find the type of roller naps your guys prefer for breakthrough on frames? I know you said they were 1/4"


I think he posted a picture of whizz microfiber, 4" length, 3/8" nap.


----------



## Damon T

Yeah but he pm'd me saying it was the wrong pic. It was for exterior. I'm gonna pick some up and experiment. 
Would love to not have to spray boxes


----------



## Hines Painting

That makes more sense. I've heard of guys using mohair rollers, but I thought they were pretty stupid when I tried them.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Damon T said:


> RF did you find the type of roller naps your guys prefer for breakthrough on frames? I know you said they were 1/4"


Damon it's the Wizz Extra Sorb MicroFiber 1/4

i keep trying to get the girls to save a label but they end us in the trash

i am going to Porters this week myself so i'll pick some up


----------



## Repaint Florida

With all the talk about cabinet painting and different product to use, spray, brush, roll
and using airless vs air assisted sprayer i tried showing my system by writing this post

I've gotten a lot of good reviews, many thanks and a lot of questions that i tried to answer the best i could

Now i realize reading a tip helps but there is nothing like a hands on demo

So Repaint Florida has teamed up with Porter / PPG & Sherwin Williams to offer a free class / demo

I am looking at the 1st or last week of June as soon as i get firm date is set i'll post it ... just got to work it in my schedule 

Sherwin William had committed 100% to having a couple Rep's present, is donating paint and will provide lunch. I'll provide the shop, sample cabinets doors, the sprayer and hopefully a little knowledge 

Still working with PPG to set up a separate date to highlight their product as a change of rep has slowed things down

Basically we're looking to show our system of painting cabinets, from removal to prep, spraying and the basic use of air a assistant sprayers. I know a lot of painters have never had a chance to use one so i wanted to share

Of course class size is limited but if your in the Orlando area and would like to attend pm me and i'll make sure to save a spot for you.

Again it's a free class and Rep's will be available to answer any questions

SemiproJohn i know your close so here is a chance for us to meet .... and maybe i could help get you into cabinet painting, sorry Damon wished you were closer


----------



## Rbriggs82

I would love nothing more than to attend. I know I'm going on vacation the first two weeks of June so I won't be able to but if it's a success and you do it again in the future you can count me in. :yes:


----------



## Repaint Florida

Rbriggs82 said:


> I would love nothing more than to attend. I know I'm going on vacation the first two weeks of June so I won't be able to but if it's a success and you do it again in the future you can count me in. :yes:


The offer stands anytime for PT members .... i willing to give 1 on 1 demo anytime i am spraying or set something up :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T

Very generous of you! You could see about tying it in with the Pdca if you're a member or have thought of becoming one. The local chapter if one exists would probably love that. 
I could always hop a plane for 6 hours and check it out!


----------



## Repaint Florida

Damon T said:


> Very generous of you! You could see about tying it in with the Pdca if you're a member or have thought of becoming one. The local chapter if one exists would probably love that.
> I could always hop a plane for 6 hours and check it out!


i would love to do it for the PDCA but in the last 8 months they have had only 1 meeting ... and only 4 painters showed 

i need to drop my local membership i am paying for nothing


----------



## Damon T

Repaint Florida said:


> i would love to do it for the PDCA but in the last 8 months they have had only 1 meeting ... and only 4 painters showed
> 
> 
> 
> i need to drop my local membership i am paying for nothing



Do you know the Ricci's? Are they in your area? I met some of the Florida Pdca people at the expo. It sounded like they had a big recruitment recently but maybe not in your area. 
It's tough getting people to go to meetings anymore. We have a great chapter in Seattle but most of the rest of the state is struggling to keep things going.


----------



## Repaint Florida

just wanted to update a few thing as i am getting quite a few pm / e-mails and phone calls on how we paint cabinets and our shop set up

for us hanging the door to spray is the only we work​














We then take them into another room to dry​














Our sprayer​















and a few pic's of our latest job ( last week 2 cabinet jobs, this week only 1 )


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

Nice set up Repaint Florida!


----------



## jw129943

That is a fantastic setup! I love that you can get both sides done at once - I'm always on the lookout for improving my efficiency. Although I do love my Erecta-Rack.


----------



## Damon T

Yeah those heavy duty hangers are key if you're going to spray vertical. I didn't have those and the every stretching metal hangers are a pita. And don't even get me started on the other style that can just break when you're not expecting it. 
I've switched to a flat spray system and hope I like it. Shooting the flip side tomorrow. Wondering what other guys use for putting under their cabinet doors. I have mine sitting on 2'x2' pieces of plywood with 1x2's under then with tape over the flat part of the 1x2 to help prevent marring etc. 
the plywood pieces slide into a bakers rack type thing I built.


----------



## four2knapp

Do you have problems with the doors twisting/hitting each other on the hangers while drying? I hang mine as well and whether I use a plastic, wire or wooden hangers, they all seem to twist.


----------



## Repaint Florida

four2knapp said:


> Do you have problems with the doors twisting/hitting each other on the hangers while drying? I hang mine as well and whether I use a plastic, wire or wooden hangers, they all seem to twist.


i use Breakthrough and it dries so fast i don't have trouble. 

i space them out a few inches then in 15 min i can push them closer









this is my favorite hanger and i found taking a hot glue gun and adding a little glue to the swivel part will stop it from swinging to easy but i'm still able to rotate it to spray the other side

you'll see in this video the door hardly moves while i am spraying it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-hE5oS4ahE

.


----------



## Jmayspaint

RP I was wondering if you had sprayed any Breakthrough using turbine air? 

I'm just beginning to experiment with it, and some of the other super fast drying materials I've worked with, like some metallics, don't do well with the hot turbine air. It dries them too fast and causes orange peel. Wondering how Breakthrough would do with it.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Jmayspaint said:


> RP I was wondering if you had sprayed any Breakthrough using turbine air?
> 
> I'm just beginning to experiment with it, and some of the other super fast drying materials I've worked with, like some metallics, don't do well with the hot turbine air. It dries them too fast and causes orange peel. Wondering how Breakthrough would do with it.


Never tried but i have a feeling the hot turbine air would be a problem 

when we're spraying the doors the spray booth floor is all dust & we have to change the fan filters 2x a day

if you try it please let me know how it works


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Jmayspaint said:


> RP I was wondering if you had sprayed any Breakthrough using turbine air?
> 
> I'm just beginning to experiment with it, and some of the other super fast drying materials I've worked with, like some metallics, don't do well with the hot turbine air. It dries them too fast and causes orange peel. Wondering how Breakthrough would do with it.



A longer hose to the turbine helps a lot when working with products which dry real fast. As a general rule, most turbines can run a length of hose double the length that came with the unit.


----------



## Mike2coat

Repaint Florida said:


> just wanted to update a few thing as i am getting quite a few pm / e-mails and phone calls on how we paint cabinets and our shop set up for us hanging the door to spray is the only we work We then take them into another room to dry Our sprayer and a few pic's of our latest job ( last week 2 cabinet jobs, this week only 1 )


 is thT your shop? what is the equipment on the wood bench?


----------



## Repaint Florida

Mike2coat said:


> is thT your shop? what is the equipment on the wood bench?


yes it's my shop & that is a spray booth i build inside the back corner of the warehouse

if your talking about the red thing it's a parts cleaner, we use to soak the spray guns & tips in ... comes in handy :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58

Damon T said:


> Yeah those heavy duty hangers are key if you're going to spray vertical. I didn't have those and the every stretching metal hangers are a pita. And don't even get me started on the other style that can just break when you're not expecting it.
> I've switched to a flat spray system and hope I like it. Shooting the flip side tomorrow. Wondering what other guys use for putting under their cabinet doors. I have mine sitting on 2'x2' pieces of plywood with 1x2's under then with tape over the flat part of the 1x2 to help prevent marring etc.
> the plywood pieces slide into a bakers rack type thing I built.


Sounds like you need the "Schmidt rack". Cheap to build, portable. Did you miss those threads, Damon? I brag on them every chance I get. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T

slinger58 said:


> Sounds like you need the "Schmidt rack". Cheap to build, portable. Did you miss those threads, Damon? I brag on them every chance I get. :thumbsup:



Yeah mine is pretty heavy so not as portable. I'm not sure how guys move the freshly sprayed doors if they're not sitting on something. I used to shoot mine hanging but got tired of them swaying around. Maybe Paul can chime in on the ins and outs of his system. 
Thanks again Repaint for expanding on your system. Good thread for sure!


----------



## Damon T

One other thought. What cleaning / prep system do you use to ensure no fish-eyes etc.? I'm guessing you have a consistent predictable system by now. Typically we wash with Jasco No/Rinse TSP (it's not really tsp for those who don't know)!followed by sanding (grit depending on surface condition) , wipe with yellow micro-fiber cloth from costco to remove dust, followed by wipe with krud Kutter gloss off.
We do a last second wipe with micro fiber before spray in case anything landed on it while in the rack


----------



## Repaint Florida

flying out to Tennessee at 6 am but when i return next week i'll post pictures of our latest job & prep pictures


----------



## wcaz

*Breakthrough*

Hi RF,great work.I have a question,would you use Breakthrough on oxidized powder coated aluminum patio furniture?


----------



## Repaint Florida

started 3 new cabinet job today only to find 1 of the HO decided to help us out and "cleaned" the cabinets with pledge furniture polish :wallbash:

tape wouldn't stick to the door to number them and a lot of extra cleaning 

.


----------



## Surrrealpainting

Repaint Florida said:


> started 3 new cabinet job today only to find 1 of the HO decided to help us out and "cleaned" the cabinets with pledge furniture polish :wallbash:
> 
> tape wouldn't stick to the door to number them and a lot of extra cleaning
> 
> .


Ouch. Nice to read your thread. I work at my buddies cabinet shop on my slow days and I know how painfull that pledge can be  

I'm on my third cabinet refinishing job(outside the shop). Appreciate your transporting tip, I have been using rosin paper. They look like little presents.

Everything is going well. For my current job I switched primers after some testing for my substrate. If all goes well I will also try Breakthrough but I didn't want to change to many variables at once. 

Also like how you hang the doors. The shop I help at racks them so that's also what I have adapted. Works well for them since they use Lacquer and can flip in 30 mins. Works ok for me too but a bit more time in between flips.

Keep up the good work.:thumbup:


----------



## Repaint Florida

wcaz said:


> Hi RF,great work.I have a question,would you use Breakthrough on oxidized powder coated aluminum patio furniture?


Sorry wcaz i just now saw your post? Did you try Breakthrough on the furniture?

i would use it after a test but i believe 100% it'll be fine


----------



## wcaz

I gave the client a quote and was looking at this product thru your threads, will try if She agrees on the price. Thanks from a former O-town resident.
P.S. Nice work you're putting out.


----------



## DrakeB

Heya RPF, not sure if anyone asked you this yet or not, but I'm curious whether you use a "Spray booth paint" on your spray booth and then peel it?


----------



## Surreal Painting

Very cool seeing your setup. These are the pumps at the cabinet shop I work at. Idk if they are good or bad. Think 1 of them is 8 years old or more. Kremlin guns. Seem ok but I wouldn't know any different.


----------



## salmangeri

Very informative thanks for sharing!
Do uou have a system or formula for pricing out kit cabinet repaints?


----------



## Repaint Florida

Woodford said:


> Heya RPF, not sure if anyone asked you this yet or not, but I'm curious whether you use a "Spray booth paint" on your spray booth and then peel it?


no never tried it .... does it work? cost?

as i said before i'm in a warehouse district and all kind of business here so i found a commercial laundry / supply shop that does tons of bed sheets for local hotels

when they get to the point of replacement they give them to me and we use them as backdrops then trash them 

still share you knowledge on this product i would love to check it out

P.S.

your post are a great thing for PT, love reading them and thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaint Florida

Surreal Painting said:


> Very cool seeing your setup. These are the pumps at the cabinet shop I work at. Idk if they are good or bad. Think 1 of them is 8 years old or more. Kremlin guns. Seem ok but I wouldn't know any different.


Thanks for sharing the pic's ... tell us the products & steps yall use









mine is a binks ... love working with it


----------



## I paint paint

Repaint Florida said:


> still share you knowledge on this product i would love to check it out
> 
> P.S.
> 
> your post are a great thing for PT, love reading them and thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


Hey. Someone tell this guy the election is over! 

:jester:


----------



## Surreal Painting

Cabinet shop uses lacquer based finishes.
ML Campbell dyes and stains
Ceramic coatings high build satin sheen
Rack style.


guess for them this works great since its 30-40 between flips. Then when done they get wheeled into another area for hinges and mounting.

My system for my paint business is pretty low key and not great but works for now.
Using 335 xl titan highboy(wheels) 311 ff tip.
Proclassics atm but looking into breakthrough.
flat rack system that is subject to change.


Think its great that you refinish all the time. Its one of my favorite areas of painting. The transformation that can be done to something most would toss or burn is just to cool. Not to mention a "new" cabinets are not in everyones budget. This gives them an alternative.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Surreal Painting said:


> Cabinet shop uses lacquer based finishes.
> ML Campbell dyes and stains
> Ceramic coatings high build satin sheen
> Rack style.
> 
> 
> guess for them this works great since its 30-40 between flips. Then when done they get wheeled into another area for hinges and mounting.
> 
> My system for my paint business is pretty low key and not great but works for now.
> Using 335 xl titan highboy(wheels) 311 ff tip.
> Proclassics atm but looking into breakthrough.
> flat rack system that is subject to change.
> 
> 
> Think its great that you refinish all the time. Its one of my favorite areas of painting. The transformation that can be done to something most would toss or burn is just to cool. Not to mention a "new" cabinets are not in everyones budget. This gives them an alternative.


cool set up ...

it's great your sharing even though you not running for election :whistling2:


----------



## Damon T

Funny Repaint! 

Hey Surreal can you explain how the cabinets are shot flat and then moved without anything under them to the rack?
When I shoot flat I have 2'x2' pieces of plywood with stir sticks or other items lifting the doors off the plywood. That way I only touch the plywood not the doors.


----------



## Surreal Painting

Damon T said:


> Funny Repaint!
> 
> Hey Surreal can you explain how the cabinets are shot flat and then moved without anything under them to the rack?
> When I shoot flat I have 2'x2' pieces of plywood with stir sticks or other items lifting the doors off the plywood. That way I only touch the plywood not the doors.


Use 2 round pieces of wood like barstool tops with a lazy Susan turn table in between so I can rotate the door.

Not sure what is this election but to FlordaiRepaints I totally dig your work. Your before and afters are very credible. Also dig the gun hook you use

Florida : In your shop do you have any temperature control? I know Florida can be high humidity and I would think its like MN.


----------



## Damon T

Surreal Painting said:


> Use 2 round pieces of wood like barstool tops with a lazy Susan turn table in between so I can rotate the door.
> 
> Not sure what is this election but to FlordaiRepaints I totally dig your work. Your before and afters are very credible. Also dig the gun hook you use
> 
> Florida : In your shop do you have any temperature control? I know Florida can be high humidity and I would think its like MN.



So you use the lazy Susan to rotate and shoot but what about moving to the drying racks in the picture?

Btw the election Repaint referred to was the Paint Pro of the month or quarter. Repaint was nominated after posting super cool info on his process so naturally it was assumed he only did it to win the giant prize. Lol.


----------



## DrakeB

Repaint Florida said:


> no never tried it .... does it work? cost?
> 
> as i said before i'm in a warehouse district and all kind of business here so i found a commercial laundry / supply shop that does tons of bed sheets for local hotels
> 
> when they get to the point of replacement they give them to me and we use them as backdrops then trash them
> 
> still share you knowledge on this product i would love to check it out
> 
> P.S.
> 
> your post are a great thing for PT, love reading them and thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


Unfortunately I've never gotten the chance to try it out, and there aren't any high volume refinishers around to try it out for me around here.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Pyf2rSVDCmItIrSoByirGFQ&bvm=bv.96339352,d.eXY

Assuming that link works, that's the TDS for the Lenmar branded one. I'm not sure how much, if any, time savings it offers, but it does sound convenient. If you've got free backdrops that's hard to beat, though.


In a related note, is it so hard for all you to believe I'm actually just a good poster once in a while :no:


----------



## Repaint Florida

so doing a little spraying at the shop today and wanted to post this for all who paint cabinets

i love spraying 2 sides at once

we use tons of Breakthrough without priming but when the color is white we prime with PPG SealGrip ( white 17-921 )

here's 1 coat of SealGrip sprayed









we then wait 24 hours and and then spray 2 coats of Breakthrough 






then leave them hanging till next morning and load them in van off to jobsite


enjoy your weekend ... tomorrow i am taking my crew & families to the river again

short boat ride to Blue Springs State Park

https://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Blue-Spring

for some swimming & grilling then a afternoon boat cruise up the 
beautiful St Johns river ... 

heck we might even call in "sick" Monday :blink: and take a extra day enjoying life
.


----------



## jw129943

I have been experimenting with Breakthrough, but am still having a hard time getting a smooth finish shooting hvlp. I'll keep trying, because that dry time is awfully appealing. I'm still a fan of the sheen I get with Advance. I tried mixing the satin and gloss Breakthrough paints, but it was still awfully matte looking. 

It's a continuous learning process, right? I'm working on a kitchen with nearly 90 doors and drawers right now, so I'm jealous of your system and drying time right now.


----------



## SCPaints

hey y'all! I'm new here- i joined because I've been reading a few posts on PT about Breakthrough and just had to comment  
I usually more decorative and faux finishes but recently I've been doing more straightforward one color cabinet and built in jobs.... I carry a few lines of paint and teach classes on how to use them for different finishes but sometimes its just easier in the long run to use a really good paint like breakthrough~ especially with one color jobs!
Anyway- I am usually brushing not shooting but for cabinet doors i love shooting the paint. On my current job, i had to switch mid project from Caromal Colours Botanicals paint (an acrylic- excellent adhesion/durability/dry time but dries to matte finish and still pretty porous so it does need a topcoat, more steps) to PPG Breakthrough and i am LOSING MY MIND!~~ whats left of it. seriously. 
I only have HVLP sprayers- and my graco wasn't cleaned properly when a fired borrowed it"real quick" and by real quick, I mean a year grrrrr. so i turned to the sprayer that home right sent me- its their finish pro max- HVLP with a 2 nozzle and its own mini compressor. Its a fine gun for general use which suits me perfectly as i am nowhere near the level y'all are at with so many cabinet jobs.
So I rolled and brushed breakthrough on site and the doors, which had already been painted in the botanicals and finished, I set up to shoot at home so they'd match. enter the frustration.
It just keeps pitting! I can't get the paint to come out right and I'm so close to losing it.... i have GOT to finish these TODAY. homeowner is gone until 8 pm and i intend on having it all finished when they get back. I've already spent far too much time on this job and even at wholesale cost, far too much on previous paints ($30/quart- wholesale) 
Please- anyone have any tips for me at all? I even added some floetrol to the paint cup and the viscosity was fine according to the recommended chart- WHY is it still spitting paint? nozzle isn't clogged, hose isn't clogged... nothing is clogged. I'm in south carolina, its not humid right now at all- beautiful fall weather. I don't want to sand and smooth- i want to shoot and hang them. grrrrrrr
Anyone? 
Also- want to thank each one of y'all for your posts and comments- I've enjoyed reading them and soaking up the info. Thanks in advance for any replies. If you made it this far lol--- i know i tend to ramble


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Repaint Florida said:


> so doing a little spraying at the shop today and wanted to post this for all who paint cabinets
> 
> i love spraying 2 sides at once
> 
> we use tons of Breakthrough without priming but when the color is white we prime with PPG SealGrip ( white 17-921 )
> 
> here's 1 coat of SealGrip sprayed
> 
> View attachment 59409
> 
> 
> we then wait 24 hours and and then spray 2 coats of Breakthrough
> 
> https://youtu.be/pheW_X0DDL0
> 
> then leave them hanging till next morning and load them in van off to jobsite
> 
> 
> enjoy your weekend ... tomorrow i am taking my crew & families to the river again
> 
> short boat ride to Blue Springs State Park
> 
> https://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Blue-Spring
> 
> for some swimming & grilling then a afternoon boat cruise up the
> beautiful St Johns river ...
> 
> heck we might even call in "sick" Monday :blink: and take a extra day enjoying life
> .


Yup it's getting towards winter here gonna be 25 tonight so the Florida guys got to rub it in :yes: great work and have great Tripp my friend.


----------



## Repaint Florida

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Yup it's getting towards winter here gonna be 25 tonight so the Florida guys got to rub it in :yes: great work and have great Tripp my friend.


Sorry Nick but living in Florida has a few advantages ( and disadvantages )

today low of 66 with a high of 81 and being bike week headed to see
David Allan Coe at the Iron Horse Saloon for a Sunday outdoor show in the beautiful Florida sunshine 

back to work Monday with 3 cabinets jobs and painting 2 pool screen enclosures but will still have a little time to do some bass fishing
( caught a 11.4 pounder Fri )

born in DC & growing up in Tn & NC and i understand winters that's why i moved to Florida

.


----------



## Repaint Florida

SCPaints said:


> hey y'all! I'm new here- i joined because I've been reading a few posts on PT about Breakthrough and just had to comment
> I usually more decorative and faux finishes but recently I've been doing more straightforward one color cabinet and built in jobs.... I carry a few lines of paint and teach classes on how to use them for different finishes but sometimes its just easier in the long run to use a really good paint like breakthrough~ especially with one color jobs!
> Anyway- I am usually brushing not shooting but for cabinet doors i love shooting the paint. On my current job, i had to switch mid project from Caromal Colours Botanicals paint (an acrylic- excellent adhesion/durability/dry time but dries to matte finish and still pretty porous so it does need a topcoat, more steps) to PPG Breakthrough and i am LOSING MY MIND!~~ whats left of it. seriously.
> I only have HVLP sprayers- and my graco wasn't cleaned properly when a fired borrowed it"real quick" and by real quick, I mean a year grrrrr. so i turned to the sprayer that home right sent me- its their finish pro max- HVLP with a 2 nozzle and its own mini compressor. Its a fine gun for general use which suits me perfectly as i am nowhere near the level y'all are at with so many cabinet jobs.
> So I rolled and brushed breakthrough on site and the doors, which had already been painted in the botanicals and finished, I set up to shoot at home so they'd match. enter the frustration.
> It just keeps pitting! I can't get the paint to come out right and I'm so close to losing it.... i have GOT to finish these TODAY. homeowner is gone until 8 pm and i intend on having it all finished when they get back. I've already spent far too much time on this job and even at wholesale cost, far too much on previous paints ($30/quart- wholesale)
> Please- anyone have any tips for me at all? I even added some floetrol to the paint cup and the viscosity was fine according to the recommended chart- WHY is it still spitting paint? nozzle isn't clogged, hose isn't clogged... nothing is clogged. I'm in south carolina, its not humid right now at all- beautiful fall weather. I don't want to sand and smooth- i want to shoot and hang them. grrrrrrr
> Anyone?
> Also- want to thank each one of y'all for your posts and comments- I've enjoyed reading them and soaking up the info. Thanks in advance for any replies. If you made it this far lol--- i know i tend to ramble


Let me see, too late i guess my the timing of this post but ... but i think you answered your own question

you switch product mid project ... WHY?

you say "I carry a few lines of paint and teach classes on how to use them for different finishes" so i am lost here ... you teach a class but ????

you have sprayer issue ... cleaning / maintenance / qualified users ?

"homeowner is gone until 8 pm and i intend on having it all finished" poor planing maybe? switching product mid job didn't help

"I've already spent far too much time on this job" under bid? 

Please- anyone have any tips for me at all?
sure don't take on a job your not qualified to do, sure it sound easy but ... 

not trying to be disrespectful here but sounds like you took on a job that required a professional painter and it bit you in tha azz 

i'm more to happy to help answer any serious questions & i don't mind helping anyone learn but ....

learn before you take the job ... or tell the homeowner


----------



## Damon T

SCPaints said:


> hey y'all! I'm new here- i joined because I've been reading a few posts on PT about Breakthrough and just had to comment
> I usually more decorative and faux finishes but recently I've been doing more straightforward one color cabinet and built in jobs.... I carry a few lines of paint and teach classes on how to use them for different finishes but sometimes its just easier in the long run to use a really good paint like breakthrough~ especially with one color jobs!
> Anyway- I am usually brushing not shooting but for cabinet doors i love shooting the paint. On my current job, i had to switch mid project from Caromal Colours Botanicals paint (an acrylic- excellent adhesion/durability/dry time but dries to matte finish and still pretty porous so it does need a topcoat, more steps) to PPG Breakthrough and i am LOSING MY MIND!~~ whats left of it. seriously.
> I only have HVLP sprayers- and my graco wasn't cleaned properly when a fired borrowed it"real quick" and by real quick, I mean a year grrrrr. so i turned to the sprayer that home right sent me- its their finish pro max- HVLP with a 2 nozzle and its own mini compressor. Its a fine gun for general use which suits me perfectly as i am nowhere near the level y'all are at with so many cabinet jobs.
> So I rolled and brushed breakthrough on site and the doors, which had already been painted in the botanicals and finished, I set up to shoot at home so they'd match. enter the frustration.
> It just keeps pitting! I can't get the paint to come out right and I'm so close to losing it.... i have GOT to finish these TODAY. homeowner is gone until 8 pm and i intend on having it all finished when they get back. I've already spent far too much time on this job and even at wholesale cost, far too much on previous paints ($30/quart- wholesale)
> Please- anyone have any tips for me at all? I even added some floetrol to the paint cup and the viscosity was fine according to the recommended chart- WHY is it still spitting paint? nozzle isn't clogged, hose isn't clogged... nothing is clogged. I'm in south carolina, its not humid right now at all- beautiful fall weather. I don't want to sand and smooth- i want to shoot and hang them. grrrrrrr
> Anyone?
> Also- want to thank each one of y'all for your posts and comments- I've enjoyed reading them and soaking up the info. Thanks in advance for any replies. If you made it this far lol--- i know i tend to ramble



Any pictures of the pitting ?
Breakthrough dries really fast. Hvlp can be tough.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Shooting some Breakthrough for the first time today. I have a cabinet job booked in November so today's practice day on some bookshelves. Wish me luck. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn

Repaint Florida said:


> Sorry Nick but living in Florida has a few advantages ( and disadvantages )
> 
> today low of 66 with a high of 81 and being bike week headed to see
> David Allan Coe at the Iron Horse Saloon for a Sunday outdoor show in the beautiful Florida sunshine
> 
> back to work Monday with 3 cabinets jobs and painting 2 pool screen enclosures but will still have a little time to do some bass fishing
> *( caught a 11.4 pounder Fri )
> *
> born in DC & growing up in Tn & NC and i understand winters that's why i moved to Florida
> 
> .


Nice catch. I have never landed one larger than 7 pounds. Wild shiners or what artificial did you use?


----------



## Repaint Florida

working a all nighter tonight with 187 cabinet doors (4 jobs) 3 colors to spray and another 3 jobs waiting

ran out of my good hangers so found some descent metal one but they don't swivel so i made a fast adjustment so i wanted to share






as many here know we spray 2 side at once , hang in another dry room and keep going, it works good and it's simple

never paint 1 side let dry / flip for me, i am painting anyway so why not both sides at once?

just sprayed 38 doors and all's good now back to the other 149


----------



## robladd

RPF very nice work. I was checking out the FF tips for the Binks AA1600
and noticed they are similar to the code system that Kremlin uses.

Can you tell me is that a 9013 that you use for PPG Breakthrough? I demoed a Kremlin and it was basically the same tip a 413 but not a double orifice.


----------



## the paintman

Repaint Florida said:


> working a all nighter tonight with 187 cabinet doors (4 jobs) 3 colors to spray and another 3 jobs waiting
> 
> ran out of my good hangers so found some descent metal one but they don't swivel so i made a fast adjustment so i wanted to share
> 
> Hanger - YouTube
> 
> as many here know we spray 2 side at once , hang in another dry room and keep going, it works good and it's simple
> 
> never paint 1 side let dry / flip for me, i am painting anyway so why not both sides at once?
> 
> just sprayed 38 doors and all's good now back to the other 149
> 
> View attachment 62490


Great work RPP. And awesome system. I was wondering if you ever had that demo day you were talking about. I'm in the Orlando market. But Not so much in the cabinet finishing arena. But would be curious to see your system for my own personal cabinets. 
Also on another note. PDCA is a mess as you know in Orlando. I don't understand why either. I have told every rep I have ever had I would go to meetings. Just let me know. I never hear anything . And then you say they had only a few show up. I never even heard about it. I'll be honest with you and I have siad it before. I don't think the mfgs. want the PDCA here . I have my reasons for saying that. I would be interested to know if they have any other plans in the area.


----------



## Repaint Florida

the paintman said:


> Great work RPP. And awesome system. I was wondering if you ever had that demo day you were talking about. I'm in the Orlando market. But Not so much in the cabinet finishing arena. But would be curious to see your system for my own personal cabinets.
> Also on another note. PDCA is a mess as you know in Orlando. I don't understand why either. I have told every rep I have ever had I would go to meetings. Just let me know. I never hear anything . And then you say they had only a few show up. I never even heard about it. I'll be honest with you and I have siad it before. I don't think the mfgs. want the PDCA here . I have my reasons for saying that. I would be interested to know if they have any other plans in the area.


Your right on the PDCA, the closest one is West Palm Beach. The Orlando pres Erika Dunkman stepped down and was never replaced. She was great and i just started when she stopped. I had worked with her Father 22+ years ago when he worked for Don Proietto before started Dunkman Painting

We've giving a few classes but stopped as gotten too busy and to be honest i am over sales rep's. My PPG rep quit almost 1 year ago and still don't have one. Picked up 20 gal this week of breakthrough and they wanted to charge $74 a gal not my reg price of $37

We could still hook up and i'll be happy to show you our setup and how we do them, wrapping up 7 sets this week then doing a few exteriors and a couple pool screens

i'll shoot you a PM in a few weeks when we start our next batch if you want to stop by


----------



## Repaint Florida

SemiproJohn said:


> Nice catch. I have never landed one larger than 7 pounds. Wild shiners or what artificial did you use?


Private orange grove in Clermont with top water plug


----------



## SemiproJohn

Repaint Florida said:


> Private orange grove in Clermont with top water plug


Sweet. Nothing like that explosion when a big one attacks a topwater plug.


----------



## sbid

Very nice indeed!! Great technique which can help interior designing. You seem to have a great system, tanks for sharing valuable details with us.Looking forward to reading your sales techniques also.



> Interior Architects Ben Francis


----------



## the paintman

Repaint Florida said:


> Your right on the PDCA, the closest one is West Palm Beach. The Orlando pres Erika Dunkman stepped down and was never replaced. She was great and i just started when she stopped. I had worked with her Father 22+ years ago when he worked for Don Proietto before started Dunkman Painting
> 
> We've giving a few classes but stopped as gotten too busy and to be honest i am over sales rep's. My PPG rep quit almost 1 year ago and still don't have one. Picked up 20 gal this week of breakthrough and they wanted to charge $74 a gal not my reg price of $37
> 
> We could still hook up and i'll be happy to show you our setup and how we do them, wrapping up 7 sets this week then doing a few exteriors and a couple pool screens
> 
> i'll shoot you a PM in a few weeks when we start our next batch if you want to stop by


Sounds Great. Yes shoot me a PM. Let me know. Would like to talk Shop with you. I'm sure we could vent all day about sales reps. And thier forever elusive price points. LOL!


----------



## DrakeB

Repaint Florida said:


> to be honest i am over sales rep's. My PPG rep quit almost 1 year ago and still don't have one.


Tried your Ben Moore rep lately? They went through a change a couple years ago, sacked some of the slackers, and tightened the territories. Our "new" one is fantastic, been in the industry 30+ years and really knows stuff top to bottom. If you like Breakthrough, maybe ask your local BM store to give you some Rust Scat to try out, I've heard it's pretty similar. Tenacious adhesion, nice hard surface that holds out well to abuse and cleaning.


----------



## Repaint Florida

DrakeB said:


> Tried your Ben Moore rep lately? They went through a change a couple years ago, sacked some of the slackers, and tightened the territories. Our "new" one is fantastic, been in the industry 30+ years and really knows stuff top to bottom. If you like Breakthrough, maybe ask your local BM store to give you some Rust Scat to try out, I've heard it's pretty similar. Tenacious adhesion, nice hard surface that holds out well to abuse and cleaning.


We have 2 of the best BM stores here, same owner 18+ years, excellence staff
& service and i would love to use them only problem is location 

right by high traffic area by downtown & I-4, just won't work

while there's not too many PPG one within a few miles of my shop and other around town. I pass by SW every day going to PPG


----------



## the paintman

Repaint Florida said:


> We have 2 of the best BM stores here, same owner 18+ years, excellence staff
> & service and i would love to use them only problem is location
> 
> right by high traffic area by downtown & I-4, just won't work
> 
> while there's not too many PPG one within a few miles of my shop and other around town. I pass by SW every day going to PPG


BM has two inherent problems in Orlando. And one I believe is nationwide. They are all independently owned. So pricing is not consistent store to store. And they have a "Tude' like they are better than everyone else. Or Gold is in thier paint. Thats OK I GET IT. They do have great products. I agree before you BM guys slam me. But its a different market here in Orlando. YOU got to be good and priced competitively to survive. Or a damn good "hook" to get someone to pay more. The other problem is They only have a couple stores and thats a problem too. We painters need a store in our daily path here. Traffic is to bad to travel out of your way. 

RPF if you use BM I did a condo around the corner from that I4 store. And Beth at Watkins Paint is Golden for me. She will bend over backwards for me. And I mean that in a clean way guys. So no trash please. I can hook you up. She is real competitive on price for me and I would really give her more business any chance I could and if it was more convenient. 
But I went into the Ocoee store years ago and she could not help me (because they are independently owned) and they were being prima donnas. I call them the Harley Davidson of paint. This is our price and its retail. Like it or leave it. I told them you guys they won't surivive IN Ocoee . I don't care how close to windermere you are. They are GONE 2 or 3 years is all they lasted. I suppose when thier lease ran up.


----------



## Repaint Florida

the paintman said:


> BM has two inherent problems in Orlando. And one I believe is nationwide. They are all independently owned. So pricing is not consistent store to store. And they have a "Tude' like they are better than everyone else. Or Gold is in thier paint. Thats OK I GET IT. They do have great products. I agree before you BM guys slam me. But its a different market here in Orlando. YOU got to be good and priced competitively to survive. Or a damn good "hook" to get someone to pay more. The other problem is They only have a couple stores and thats a problem too. We painters need a store in our daily path here. Traffic is to bad to travel out of your way.
> 
> RPF if you use BM I did a condo around the corner from that I4 store. And Beth at Watkins Paint is Golden for me. She will bend over backwards for me. And I mean that in a clean way guys. So no trash please. I can hook you up. She is real competitive on price for me and I would really give her more business any chance I could and if it was more convenient.
> But I went into the Ocoee store years ago and she could not help me (because they are independently owned) and they were being prima donnas. I call them the Harley Davidson of paint. This is our price and its retail. Like it or leave it. I told them you guys they won't surivive IN Ocoee . I don't care how close to windermere you are. They are GONE 2 or 3 years is all they lasted. I suppose when thier lease ran up.


Beth is who i was talking about, she's the best but as i said location just won't work

Your right on Orlando's market if you even mention BM to most HO your overpriced ... it's a market thing

We do some work each year in Mattituck NY for a snowbird in Winter Garden and up there it BM only. Same when i worked in Miami in the 80's everyone want BM

Orlando is so brain washed by SW and their "sale" every other month most HO don't know PPG or Porters

But when it comes to cabinets i have no trouble selling breakthrough


----------



## slinger58

@Repaint Florida, as far as brushing Breakthrough what has been your experience? Been thinking of switching over to Breakthrough for trim and cabs because of BM Advance issue of slow cure. But the brushing characteristics remind me of SW's acrylic/alkyd, almost no open time. I hit it with some XIM Extender, but that didn't help much as far as helping it level. 

Got any tips? PPG just became available in my market not long ago. :thumbup:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

slinger58 said:


> @Repaint Florida, as far as brushing Breakthrough what has been your experience? Been thinking of switching over to Breakthrough for trim and cabs because of BM Advance issue of slow cure. But the brushing characteristics remind me of SW's acrylic/alkyd, almost no open time. I hit it with some XIM Extender, but that didn't help much as far as helping it level.
> 
> Got any tips? PPG just became available in my market not long ago. :thumbup:


Breakthrough TDS: Reduce 5-10% with clean water for conventional spray, HVLP and brush applications.
Hope this help Slinger58.


----------



## Damon T

I'm no expert in breakthrough like RPF is but I had my Ppg rep call tech support last week to inquire about adding Ppg extender and they don't recommend adding extender, just water, as mentioned above. 
On another note I have a current client who wanted to paint her interior stairway treads and risers. I kept telling her about breakthrough, but she really wanted a color from the Farrow and Ball floor paint. She was quoted almost $400 for two gallons paint and one gallon primer from the local dealer (Dalys). Needless to say she is now on board with breakthrough. 
I think my breakthrough prices around $45 a gallon but I don't buy nearly as much of it as RPF does.


----------



## DrakeB

the paintman said:


> BM has two inherent problems in Orlando. And one I believe is nationwide. They are all independently owned. So pricing is not consistent store to store. And they have a "Tude' like they are better than everyone else. Or Gold is in thier paint. Thats OK I GET IT. They do have great products. I agree before you BM guys slam me. But its a different market here in Orlando. YOU got to be good and priced competitively to survive. Or a damn good "hook" to get someone to pay more. The other problem is They only have a couple stores and thats a problem too. We painters need a store in our daily path here. Traffic is to bad to travel out of your way.


Both problems seem a bit location-centric. Unfortunately, as with all stores, there's gonna be some with crappy people in it. And that's true across all brands, sadly.

It pretty much ties into the pricing, though- bad stores won't know how to price. Good stores will. It's a bit different with independent stores, maybe, but I don't think (personally) that it's any worse (overall) than the fight you have to wage every day with the national chains to get decent pricing. 

As I've mentioned many times before, it's all about finding the store that's the right fit for you. And that won't be BM for everyone- and that's okay. There's room for all sorts and competition is (mostly) a good thing. It drives better prices (for you), better service, and better products.


----------



## painterina

My amateur system  Only do a few cabinet jobs yearly..

I spray back sides first, then flip over. Have used Insl-X Stix primer/BM Advance primer/BM FreshStart alkyd, and BM Advance. Sprayer is a humble Graco X5, 311 tip for both primer & topcoat. Objective is ultra smooth, factory like finish.

Have a lot to learn from Repaint Florida.


----------



## DrakeB

Repaint Florida said:


> We have 2 of the best BM stores here, same owner 18+ years, excellence staff
> & service and i would love to use them only problem is location
> 
> right by high traffic area by downtown & I-4, just won't work
> 
> while there's not too many PPG one within a few miles of my shop and other around town. I pass by SW every day going to PPG


So basically what you're telling me is that I need to open a BM store in Orlando that's somewhere convenient.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Spraying both sides at the same time while on site ain't too bad.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Hey RF, What do you use to tack the wood with before spraying? Do you use traditional tack cloths, microfiber, or something different?


----------



## slinger58

Rbriggs82 said:


> Spraying both sides at the same time while on site ain't too bad.


Nice set up, Ryan. :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58

I've decided to use Breakthrough for the current job I'm on. Gonna be around 70 new cab doors to spray. The doors haven't arrived yet and I started brushing the face frames and bulkheads. I gotta say the Breakthrough straight from the bucket ain't brush friendly.  I've got it workable now with a combination of water and Floetrol.

My question for you folks with more experience with this product is about the reduction methods ya'll use to make Breakthrough workable with a brush.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I brushed and rolled frames today unthined and didn't think it was too bad. Light thin coats seems to be the ticket. I used the Corona Ryan because it's a thinner brush and doesn't hold too much paint. Came out pretty good but if I dumped it on it would have ran all over the place. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon T

Rbriggs82 said:


> Spraying both sides at the same time while on site ain't too bad.



Hey you got that rack system! I always wondered about that. How well does flipping the doors work? I see in the video they hold sandpaper when flipping them.


----------



## slinger58

Rbriggs82 said:


> I brushed and rolled frames today unthined and didn't think it was too bad. Light thin coats seems to be the ticket. I used the Corona Ryan because it's a thinner brush and doesn't hold too much paint. Came out pretty good but if I dumped it on it would have ran all over the place.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Runs or sags were not the issue. It's the very short open time. Within just a few minutes you can't brush back into it without it "roping up". I know I'm older and slower, but it tacks up way faster than Advance.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Damon T said:


> Hey you got that rack system! I always wondered about that. How well does flipping the doors work? I see in the video they hold sandpaper when flipping them.


Flipping them is easy you spray the back, flip with your hands, then spray the sides and front. Then use the gripper pad thingies to pick up and transfer to the dry rack. The contact points are so small it leaves just the tiniest of a mark which gets covered on the second coat anyways. Took about 40 mins to spray and set 28 doors and the drawer fronts. Pretty amazing system, it's costly but so is my time waiting for both sides to dry.

The whole setup including my little spray booth took about half of a garage bay.


----------



## Rbriggs82

slinger58 said:


> Runs or sags were not the issue. It's the very short open time. Within just a few minutes you can't brush back into it without it "roping up". I know I'm older and slower, but it tacks up way faster than Advance.


Maybe it was a substrate difference but I didn't really seem to have an issue it. In fact from what I've heard on here and from the rep I thought it was gonna be a lot worse. :yes:


----------



## Phinnster

Hey re paint
I saw that you said you travel to n y for a customer
Do you drive with a van ?
Or fly up ?


----------



## Repaint Florida

Phinnster said:


> Hey re paint
> I saw that you said you travel to n y for a customer
> Do you drive with a van ?
> Or fly up ?


 Fly ... drove a few years ago in a box truck and that was a long trip

My brother works out of Buffalo ever year for the last 7 years (summers)
They mainly paint U-Haul all over NY, CT, VT & RI


----------



## Repaint Florida

slinger58 said:


> @Repaint Florida, as far as brushing Breakthrough what has been your experience? Been thinking of switching over to Breakthrough for trim and cabs because of BM Advance issue of slow cure. But the brushing characteristics remind me of SW's acrylic/alkyd, almost no open time. I hit it with some XIM Extender, but that didn't help much as far as helping it level.
> 
> Got any tips? PPG just became available in my market not long ago. :thumbup:


We use it straight, does take 3 coats on frames, 2 coats the first day and when we come back to hang doors 1 more coat


----------



## Jmayspaint

Hey RP, wanted to say thanks for the thought on bagging and labeling individual hinges so they can go back in the same spot they came off. 

Had an install today that went smooth as silk, and the hinge labeling was a big help.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Jmayspaint said:


> Hey RP, wanted to say thanks for the thought on bagging and labeling individual hinges so they can go back in the same spot they came off.
> 
> Had an install today that went smooth as silk, and the hinge labeling was a big help.


pretty simple realy ... minimum adjustment plus you look like a pro to HO

THANKS for the credit :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82

Repaint Florida said:


> pretty simple realy ... minimum adjustment plus you look like a pro to HO
> 
> THANKS for the credit


Ditto Josh. I did the label and baggie just like you posted, my install went nice and easy today. Thanks RF! 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomer

Labeling the hinges is a great idea. We figured it out a few years back, Man what a time and headache saver.


----------



## Gracobucks

How do you paint the boxes on site? Spray or brush and roll?

Sorry if you answered this already. Didn't see it


----------



## 804 Paint

RPF - can you give an example of a paint color you consider just dark enough to avoid priming? I believe I read that you prime only for lighter paint colors where you believe bleed may be an issue. What other factors go into deciding whether or not to prime? I have an oak set coming up that have a healthy clear coat on them…I am not sure I would have to contend with tannin bleed regardless of the color.


----------



## Repaint Florida

804 Paint said:


> RPF - can you give an example of a paint color you consider just dark enough to avoid priming? I believe I read that you prime only for lighter paint colors where you believe bleed may be an issue. What other factors go into deciding whether or not to prime? I have an oak set coming up that have a healthy clear coat on them…I am not sure I would have to contend with tannin bleed regardless of the color.


About the only time we prime is when using a deep base color

One of our best selling color is Off Broadway and it just doesn't cover so we tint seal grip to prime / seal


----------



## Repaint Florida

We also try to sell a color White Gold that seems to cover better than stock white

Still our biggest selling color is Toasted Almond that looks great and covers great

Just lately we started offering soft close hinges & crown molding as a option 
These 2 option with pull handles really brings a basic cabinet into a beautiful new look and we have found it help HO to recommend us to more family & friends


----------



## Phinnster

Re paint 
I would say the more videos you make the better 
Seems like we all enjoy your work


----------



## 804 Paint

Repaint Florida said:


> We also try to sell a color White Gold that seems to cover better than stock white
> 
> Still our biggest selling color is Toasted Almond that looks great and covers great
> 
> Just lately we started offering soft close hinges & crown molding as a option
> These 2 option with pull handles really brings a basic cabinet into a beautiful new look and we have found it help HO to recommend us to more family & friends





Repaint Florida said:


> About the only time we prime is when using a deep base color
> 
> One of our best selling color is Off Broadway and it just doesn't cover so we tint seal grip to prime / seal


Ah, OK. I misunderstood what I read previously. I thought you primed if the paint color was too light and you were concerned with bleed through. My customer is considering a light lime green or an aqua color. 

How do you handle giving quotes? Like, "If you choose this color and I have to prime, it will be this much. If I don't have to prime, it will be this much."


----------



## Damon T

Yeah I misunderstood too. I thought the light colors required priming. I
Think I would still prime where bleeding could occur like over-sanding oak cabinets


----------



## Repaint Florida

maybe i misspoke or failed to explain right

98% of the colors we don't prime

the off broadway color is translucent and just doesn't cover so we prime mid gray
it sells a lot on the island cabinet and usually another color on the rest of cabinets

white color we prime too, the key is to let the primmer dry 24 hours for the stain blocking to work. We've has better luck with "white Gold" as the stock white doesn't cover to good

we've never had to prime any other color

Still "toasted almond" is our best seller

i bring sample doors of toasted almond, off broadway, white just to show them but offer any color they want


----------



## Repaint Florida

....


----------



## HollisPainting

A question on cabinet doors with floating panels. Do you have a method to keep them afloat post repaint? 
Is it best to caulk and fix them in place?
If so what caulking is suggested to hold topcoat AND be elastic enough to let the panel move AND bond well enough not to pull off either the panel or the solid frame around it. 
Would you prime and paint door then caulk and then one more coat covering caulked seam?


----------



## 804 Paint

HollisPainting said:


> A question on cabinet doors with floating panels. Do you have a method to keep them afloat post repaint?
> Is it best to caulk and fix them in place?
> If so what caulking is suggested to hold topcoat AND be elastic enough to let the panel move AND bond well enough not to pull off either the panel or the solid frame around it.
> Would you prime and paint door then caulk and then one more coat covering caulked seam?


Well, I don't see that floating panels really move, so I don't know what you mean by fixing them in place. Sure, they will expand and contract with temperature and humidity like all wood. I caulk them because of the gap, which could easily hold "drips" of paint and look crappy when done. I use Tower Tech 2 Acrylic Urethane Elastomeric Sealant, after priming. If you caulk before priming it's too easily to scuff up the caulking when sanding the prime coat, which is a PITA to fix. I also like to let the caulk sit overnight to ensure it's finished shrinking. I've painted after the recommended dry time and had the paint crack at the caulk joint because it apparently wasn't done shrinking.


----------



## Repaint Florida

HollisPainting said:


> A question on cabinet doors with floating panels. Do you have a method to keep them afloat post repaint?
> Is it best to caulk and fix them in place?
> If so what caulking is suggested to hold topcoat AND be elastic enough to let the panel move AND bond well enough not to pull off either the panel or the solid frame around it.
> Would you prime and paint door then caulk and then one more coat covering caulked seam?


We never caulk them, never had a issue with paint "drip" or anything

Spraying breakthrough in thin coats works for us


----------



## 804 Paint

I can see that if you're able to spray light coats, but can't you still see "behind" them? 

If you're ever brushing them, it's almost impossible not to "bridge" the gap with paint, so they must be caulked. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## HollisPainting

804 Paint said:


> I use Tower Tech 2 Acrylic Urethane Elastomeric Sealant, after priming.


Is this stuff really $12+ a tube? Not sure I can stomach that.


----------



## 804 Paint

HollisPainting said:


> Is this stuff really $12+ a tube? Not sure I can stomach that.



Sorry missed your post. I pay between $3-4. Somewhere in there. Excellent stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PRC

804 Paint said:


> Sorry missed your post. I pay between $3-4. Somewhere in there. Excellent stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Didn't you just setup with PPG? Check out their Top Gun 400. Same thing as ProStretch. They should be able to get you between $2-3/ea. by the case.


----------



## ElTacoPaco

PRC said:


> Didn't you just setup with PPG? Check out their Top Gun 400. Same thing as ProStretch. They should be able to get you between $2-3/ea. by the case.


That stuff will take a bullet for ya!


----------



## Repaint Florida

just upgraded our jig for installing handles :thumbup:

has anyone tried this product before?

made by True Position Tools

















a little pricey but solid made and works with the large handles we've run into lately 



.


----------



## cairnstone

slinger58 said:


> Nice set up, Ryan. :thumbup:


Nice set up. What do you use for a sprayer, is it an airless. how is the paint haze in the house after spraying


----------



## Rbriggs82

cairnstone said:


> Nice set up. What do you use for a sprayer, is it an airless. how is the paint haze in the house after spraying


Yes an airless usually with a 310ff tip. If possible I set up in a garage if not I plastic off a room in the house and setup the booth I showed in the pic which contains most of the mess. All that said I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on an air assisted sprayer which should significantly cut down on the mess. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairnstone

Repaint Florida said:


> just upgraded our jig for installing handles :thumbup:
> 
> has anyone tried this product before?
> 
> made by True Position Tools
> 
> View attachment 75466
> 
> 
> View attachment 75474
> 
> 
> a little pricey but solid made and works with the large handles we've run into lately
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh yes have been using for a few years. really hate drilling pulls without it.


----------



## cairnstone

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yes an airless usually with a 310ff tip. If possible I set up in a garage if not I plastic off a room in the house and setup the booth I showed in the pic which contains most of the mess. All that said I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on an air assisted sprayer which should significantly cut down on the mess.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I had a couple hvlp but they got stolen. I used my 440i once and my graco cordless for a little job. talk about over use of paint and haze in the condo. So I found lightly used aaa titan at a foreclosure auction. nice unit but did not have aaa gun. That cost me another 450 from SW. If i shop spray still grab the cup gun off shop compressor,


----------

